# H-45 Liquid Fuel Space Heater



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Anyone looking for a good backup heater might want to consider a military surplus H-45 heater. These will run on almost any liquid fuel, including diesel, gasoline, and jet fuel and will put out 20,000 to 45,000 BTUs. The best part is that you can usually find these in new or lightly used condition for about $100 for the entire kit, which includes the stove pipe and all accessories.

Oh, and it's pretty easy to convert these to burn solid fuels like wood or coal. Just remove the liquid fuel parts and make a metal basket or grate to hold the solid fuel inside... done.

Just google "H-45 heater" and you will find plenty of them.

Here's a random video to give you some idea of how big they are...


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I see them quite often from Milsurp websites,would love to get one but renting an apartment sucks!


----------

